# Simple Prop Body Forms



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here is the process I use to create simple body forms for props and my animatronics. It is easy, inexpensive and creates a light and flexible body form. It takes no special skills and you may already have most to the necessary tools on hand.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work, Steve!
Lots of possibilities


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Watching you cut out the foam using the patterns reminded me of the Home Economics classes girls were required to take when I was in junior high school. I never realized I was learning techniques that might come in handy for prop making later in life:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks for posting this Steve, I've never been satisfied with the way props look with just a metal or PVC frame. I will definitely have to give this a try to "plump" up some props and give them real bodies. Question for you, can you use a hot knife to cut the foam? (I realize you'd have to avoid inhaling the fumes, but would it ruin the foam so that you couldn't glue the pattern pieces together?)


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Thanks for posting this Steve, I've never been satisfied with the way props look with just a metal or PVC frame. I will definitely have to give this a try to "plump" up some props and give them real bodies. Question for you, can you use a hot knife to cut the foam? (I realize you'd have to avoid inhaling the fumes, but would it ruin the foam so that you couldn't glue the pattern pieces together?)


You probably could use one if you were careful with the fumes but I'm not sure you could get clean enough seams. To get a good, tight joint it is important that the cuts be straight and even. I found that I needed to be careful when using the heat gun when shaping the foam. It is easy to distort the shape of the edges if you are not careful.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks for the quick response Steve!


----------



## DVLSToy (May 1, 2012)

Any chance you a link to the templates? This is exactly what we were looking for so we can begin using pvc for our props. I tried one of those blow up forms this year and it kept deflating.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

you can find the templates used here:
http://eviltedsmith.com/product-category/patterns/page/4/


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Good to know. I'll be trying that. What type of glue is that?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

It's Barge Cement. I got mine from Amazon at https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0032YYOFS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

halstaff said:


> It's Barge Cement. I got mine from Amazon at https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0032YYOFS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks. I thought that's what you said but wasn't sure. I'd image that'll work well on pool noodles and copper pipe insulation tpo


----------

